# Need New Departure Triplspeed parts 3speed



## Old Iron Bob (Dec 23, 2018)

Looking for  shifting rod assembly part number 3D39  and casing strap part number 3D47  For a new departure triplspeed thank you


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Dec 23, 2018)

View attachment 923901

Photo of triplspeed parts I need


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Dec 27, 2018)

bump


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Dec 31, 2018)

Still looking, Please check your parts drawer


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Jan 6, 2019)

Please check, Thanks


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Jan 15, 2019)

TTT


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Jan 25, 2019)

Still need these parts


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Feb 3, 2019)

TTT


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Mar 2, 2019)

bump


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Mar 9, 2019)

TTT


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Apr 21, 2019)

bump


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Oct 7, 2019)

bumpbump


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Nov 11, 2019)

Old Iron Bob said:


> bumpbump



To the top


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Feb 8, 2020)

TTT


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Mar 21, 2020)

bump


----------



## 100bikes (Mar 21, 2020)

Old Iron Bob said:


> Looking for  shifting rod assembly part number 3D39  and casing strap part number 3D47  For a new departure triplspeed thank you
> 
> View attachment 923902



What is the shaft length on the indicator? I just found a bunch of these of various lengths.


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Mar 21, 2020)

From the first chain link to the end it measures just over 2 1/4" inch   2 9/32"  threads are 2- 56   shaft diameter .085


----------



## 100bikes (Mar 21, 2020)

None in the group I have here. Will check in the bigger group I have in my warehouse on Monday.


----------



## 100bikes (Mar 23, 2020)

I check my box of indicators and did not have any the length you are looking for.

Will let you know if one turns up.

rusty


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Jun 1, 2020)

Bump


----------



## Old Iron Bob (May 2, 2021)

TTT Bump


----------



## Old Iron Bob (Jun 23, 2022)

still looking


----------

